# Leopard Plec



## teazatiger (Aug 3, 2009)

I have recently brought my first tank and slowly been filling it up with more fish  i brought a plec about a week ago and added some shrimps in there yesterday. Now someone has told me that the plec will eat the shrimp?? is this true???


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

my plec ate everything in my tank including my shrimps, but id read that they are peaceful and dont. Ive also been told this by lots of people, so would be curious what others say


----------



## teazatiger (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah i see. I also have neons, glowlight tetras, scissor tails, guppies, cherry barbs and 5 cory cat fish. will these be ok with the plec?


----------



## teazatiger (Aug 3, 2009)

anyone?????


----------

